# looking for subcontract snowplowing jobs



## slipseat (Nov 30, 2008)

I am looking for subcontract snowplowing jobs in Oakland, Macomb, Wayne, Washtenaw counties in southeastern Michigan. Please call me at 586-698-8672. 

I have a 1 ton pickup with a western 8' plow.

Looking forward to talking with you.

Steve


----------

